# ex-employer didn't pay PRSI..



## citydaisy (10 Apr 2007)

Hi,

my husband had a serious road accident at work last year, in which he suffered a broken back etc.  He was receiving injury benefit till last week, now we have just found out he is not entitled to illness benefit as his ex-employer (he saw fit to dismiss him 4 months after the crash) never paid his PRSI in 3 years - even though we have a P60 for 2005 (looks dodgy now though...)

any suggestions?  He never received a P45 from the employer, but that is all going to a tribunal for unfair dismissal.  our immediate problem is the cessation of benefit through no fault of our own (I work) and now he feels that he is being forced back to work although he is still receiving physio and in constant pain.

why can't people just be honest and straight.   ps - never ever got a wage slip in 3 years either.....


----------



## ClubMan (10 Apr 2007)

citydaisy said:


> his ex-employer (he saw fit to dismiss him 4 months after the crash) never paid his PRSI in 3 years - even though we have a P60 for 2005 (looks dodgy now though...)


Did he get payslips and _P60s _for each year with that and previous employers? Sorry - just noticed the comment below...


> any suggestions?


Contact the DETE Employment Rights section, Revenue and/or Welfare to explain the situation. Contact Citizens Information (tel 1890 777 121) for advice on your statutory rights. If it comes to it lobby your local elected representatives. 


> ps - never ever got a wage slip in 3 years either.....


Did he not ask for them when he didn't initially get them?


----------



## Murt10 (10 Apr 2007)

Contact your local Social Welfare Office and ask to speak to a Social Welfare Inspector who will deal with this. The Inspector will take a statement and investigate the matter. He will have your husbands record credited if he is satisfied that contributions should have been paid on his behalf. The employer may also be prosecuted.


See here http://www.welfare.ie/foi/prsi_credlatecons.html


Murt


----------



## citydaisy (11 Apr 2007)

Hi and thanks for the replies


Yes Clubman, we constantly asked for wageslips and was always being promised them.  I think the only reason we got the P60 for 2005 was that we were remortgaging the house and neeeded one.  It is handwritten though and it looks like it might not be genuine now - all mine are printed from my employers.  also it took us to the April to even get it.

We are ringing the welfare inspectors today to see what they can do.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Apr 2007)

citydaisy said:


> It is handwritten though


That in itself is not unusual in my experience. Unless things have changed in recent years some employers (especially smaller ones) may still issue handwritten _P60s _and other forms because they don't have the systems for printing them.


----------



## Joe1234 (12 Apr 2007)

ClubMan said:


> some employers (especially smaller ones) may still issue handwritten _P60s _and other forms because they don't have the systems for printing them.



Correct.


----------



## BlueSpud (12 Apr 2007)

I have always worked for small com[panies & always got a hand written P60.


----------



## asdfg (12 Apr 2007)

This type of query was raised on AAM before. See here. It may give you some idea of who you can approach to help sort out the problem.


----------



## citydaisy (12 Apr 2007)

thanks for the replies all.

the welfare inspectors now have a copy of the P60 and hopefully they will get on the case.  We will keep on at them - the first time in 10 years we have ever had to claim and look what happens.....


----------



## fago (12 Apr 2007)

Hi there,  Was your husband paid by cheque or cash?  I did wages for 2 years and I would print off P60 but had to hand write the employee's as the printer we had was not suitable for NCR carbon copy printing.  By law he should have recieved a P45 even if his finishing is in dispute.  Hope you get it sorted out.


----------



## Welfarite (13 Apr 2007)

citydaisy said:


> thanks for the replies all.
> 
> the welfare inspectors now have a copy of the P60 and hopefully they will get on the case.  We will keep on at them - the first time in 10 years we have ever had to claim and look what happens.....




The insectores will call to the employer adn inspect all his records for all employees. If they find he hasn't poaid PRSI for you, they will recommend "credited" contributions to get the benfit sorted, while chasing employer up to pay them.

The fact that you never claimed anything in 10 years made it easier for the employer to avoid paying PRSI for you! He probably thouhgt he wouldn't get caught as it wouldn't come to the attention of SW/Revenue!

hope you get sorted quickly. Keep checking with SW office for updates to keep them on their toes


----------



## johnwilliams (13 Apr 2007)

is it possible to check our prsi etc contributions that our employers are supposed to be paying for us while we are still employed with them in case they are fiddling us (without them knowing)


----------



## Cashstrapped (13 Apr 2007)

Yep! From Citizens Advice Website:

Your employer deducts your PRSI contribution from your wages. As an employee who pays PRSI contributions, you are entitled by law to inspect the PRSI record kept by your employer about you or you can get a statement of your record from your employer every three months. 

You can also contact the Records Section in the Department of Social and Family Affairs to check you PRSI record.


Where to apply 
Records Section
Department of Social and Family Affairs
Gandon House
Amiens Street
Dublin1
Tel: (01) 704 3000

PRSI Special Collection Section
Social Welfare Services Office
Government Offices
Cork Road
Waterford.
Tel: (01) 874 8444 or (051) 87 4177


----------



## citydaisy (16 Apr 2007)

thanks for all the replies, the social welfare have been pretty good and reinstated the benefit whilst they look into it.

I am just soooo annoyed that whilst some of us work every hour going to make ends meet, there seems to be a few who don't share the morals....

thanks again to all


----------

